# Geocities closing



## Tad (Oct 15, 2009)

For those of you who don't know, the geocities web sites shut down for good on October 26th. If by any chance you have stories on one, or have stories you like to read that are on one, now would be a good time to copy them to somewhere else!

I have most of my writings (stories and others) on my geocities page. I've copied to Dimensions all of the stories that meet the rules, and I've backed up the others and some older opinion pieces in various places. But your last chance to easily read a few of the stories and most of the opinion pieces is about now. You can find it at www.geocities.com/anx.rm/edxl-welcome.html


----------



## mikael (Oct 16, 2009)

the link didn't work for me. i hope it didnt get shut down already


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm surprised to hear it's going down.. I thought it was pretty popular still. Do you know the reason why?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 16, 2009)

Goodbye Web 1.0...


----------



## Tad (Oct 16, 2009)

mikael said:


> the link didn't work for me. i hope it didnt get shut down already



No, that was me making a typo. Corrected link: 
http://www.geocities.com/anx.rm/edx-welcome.html



thatgirl08 said:


> I'm surprised to hear it's going down.. I thought it was pretty popular still. Do you know the reason why?



I suspect it just isn't making any/enough money to bother supporting. They do cram some ads in, but because it is freestyle web pages the ads tend to be intrusive (there are not reserved areas where you can't put content), so I think that makes it hard to put in good advertising that has an impact. Also any sort of buzz around Geocities died out long ago, so perhaps Yahoo was hoping to push people into some other services to get the volume on them up to some critical mass? And of course by getting rid of it they are not paying to store and transmit all that data.

But I am disapointed that they did not seem to make any effort to revamp or overhaul the system. There is obviously still a base of users, but the announcement was more or less: "We are closing as of this date. Save what you want before then. Yahoo offers a subscription based web page service if you are interested. Goodbye." Not quite that brusque, but not far off. Seems like weak business practice to me.



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Goodbye Web 1.0...



No kidding! I think Geocities was just too free-form and unfocused for the modern era. Perhaps if instead of using "city" and "neighborhood" for web pages they'd done something by community of interest, or tried to define what each city and neighborhood represented, it might have evolved more?

Anyway, I'll miss it....it really was the most widely accessible 'do what you want with it' web page hosting service, as far as I know.


----------



## Coop (Oct 16, 2009)

I never did like geocites.

But that means all of Mollycoddles storys will be gone.


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 16, 2009)

Her site is on angelfire, is Angelfire under geocities?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, it's too bad really.


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh geez, glad I asked! Gotta do some backing up!


----------



## Tad (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, one good thing out of all of this, I discovered I'd archived (without links to my main page) a couple of partially written stories there--stories that I'd since forgotten about. It is kind of funny because in each case I have a newer (still partially written) story covering some of the same ground. I guess I kind of mentally scavenged the pieces? One of the old ones isn't worth bothering with, but the other one I might be able to complete. So if nothing else this made me re-discover a bit of my own writing


----------



## robovski (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm just letting my 6-12 year old websites go the way of the wind. They are past and frankly I haven't touched them in more than 5 years. Beats me if anyone was using them, but I'm not really nostalgic over oldd Web 1.0 except for the pre-AOL flood days and for some of the people I knew then. 

But seriously, if there is stuff you use, better back it up. Fortunately, all that old HTML 2-4 geocities stuff is really easy to copy and paste from.


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 24, 2009)

robovski said:


> I'm just letting my 6-12 year old websites go the way of the wind. They are past and frankly I haven't touched them in more than 5 years. Beats me if anyone was using them, but I'm not really nostalgic over oldd Web 1.0 except for the pre-AOL flood days and for some of the people I knew then.
> 
> But seriously, if there is stuff you use, better back it up. Fortunately, all that old HTML 2-4 geocities stuff is really easy to copy and paste from.



What was your website URL?


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 28, 2009)

Mollycoddle's site is still around. I didn't think Angelfire was owned by Yahoo, it's owned by Lycos, but yeah, her site is still up and running. Just in case anyone wondered.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 31, 2009)

Spent the last weekend making sure I saved all of my pages from my fat postcards site. Hadn't done anything with it in quite a while, but I, rather egotistically, thought it was a nice resource to keep up on the web. But nuthin' lasts forever . . .


----------

